# Beef rib bones



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Is that ok to give Teagan. I bought some on sale. I cut most of the meat off, but still have the bone that still has some meaty goodness on it.

So it's a fair size. If I give it to her as a meal should I not feed her any bones for a few days?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How big is she?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she weighs, what, 16 lbs or so? you can cut the meat off and save the meat for a meal, or you can let her have the bone and give her some great exercise....

she's been on raw for what, five months now? has she had beef yet?

if not, then i would cut as much meat off as possible and then give it to her....


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

can a dog eat/digest a beef rib bone??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to give them with all the meat attached still and it would be a good mentally stimulating meal. The bone itself is too dense to be considered edible IMO, especially for a dog that size. My big dogs have yet to actually consume a whole rib bone. 



doggiedad said:


> can a dog eat/digest a beef rib bone??


Depends on the dog. A large dog that's been eating raw meaty bones for years that crunches it up good? Pretty sure it's possible. A dog eating kibble? Not really IMO. Stomach acids are very strong in a dogs stomach, especially raw fed dogs. Not many dogs I know of actually consume the bone part.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't think a dog can eat a beef rib bone. i don't think a wolf could eat
a beef rib bone.



DaneMama said:


> I used to give them with all the meat attached still and it would be a good mentally stimulating meal. The bone itself is too dense to be considered edible IMO, especially for a dog that size. My big dogs have yet to actually consume a whole rib bone.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the dog. A large dog that's been eating raw meaty bones for years that crunches it up good? Pretty sure it's possible. A dog eating kibble? Not really IMO. Stomach acids are very strong in a dogs stomach, especially raw fed dogs. Not many dogs I know of actually consume the bone part.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i don't think a dog can eat a beef rib bone. i don't think a wolf could eat
> a beef rib bone.


Mine can. Used to take him about an hour. About 4 ribs at a time.

I agree with Danemama, it depends on the dog/size.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

this is how I do it - my dog gets 4 oz per day. After I cut the meat off the bone, usually about 3 oz remain. I weigh it before and after. 

I don't count it as bone because she just gnaws the meat off of it. The reason I give it to her at all is because she flosses like crazy, with only four teeth.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, that's impressive.



malluver1005 said:


> Mine can. Used to take him about an hour. About 4 ribs at a time.
> 
> I agree with Danemama, it depends on the dog/size.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My 115 pound dog can't crunch up a rib bone, but I suspect he might be able to one day after he has more jaw strength.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken eats beef rib bones whole. No issues with digesting them. I don't really feed them anymore though because I feed most of my bone as chicken/turkey. Pretty much all of the red meat I feed is boneless.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Deeken eats beef rib bones whole. No issues with digesting them. I don't really feed them anymore though because I feed most of my bone as chicken/turkey. Pretty much all of the red meat I feed is boneless.


before switching to raw, I use to give Duke bones every so often to give his teeth and jaw a work out (marrow bones usually, don't yell at me lol). He would often gnaw these bones down to next to nothing over a whole day, so he'd eat, and I assume digest, the majority of it. After a day or two I'd throw the bone away though, no need to attract the ants!

I think if I gave him beef ribs (which I can tell you I never will - I can't even afford these for us humans to eat!) he would go and go until he got rid of it all. If he couldn't, he'd bury the bones and try again later lol.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> he would go and go until he got rid of it all. If he couldn't, he'd bury the bones and try again later lol.



Ahh yeah, when they're nice and stinky!! One of my dogs used to do that... bury it and leave it until it would get black and gross. O_O Never any stomach upset though! That girl epitomized "iron stomach."


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery who is a pretty aggressive chewer can't get through beef ribs.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yes she has been been getting beef for a while. I actually don't expect her to eat the bone, but I am sure she would love chewing off the meat


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

HayleyMarie said:


> Thanks guys. Yes she has been been getting beef for a while. I actually don't expect her to eat the bone, but I am sure she would love chewing off the meat


Yeah sounds like a good idea then, I'd leave the meat on there and let her have at it, and just take the weight of the bone out of the equation. It'll give her a good physical and mental work out :thumb:


----------



## Mlaperformancedogs (Aug 28, 2009)

That was dinner the other night for the dogs. They somewhat get through the bones. I have very aggressive chewers though. They love them.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Are their different types of beef rib bones? I have 2 aggressive chewers ( a Rottweiler & an APBT) that I had to take Galileo nyla-bones from and a beef rib bone is the only bone that I can think of that they cannot chew. They had some the other night the next day the leftover bones were thrown away. Though they looked like they had been in a fight <LOL>


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It could be a good recreational chew,if nothing else.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> before switching to raw, I use to give Duke bones every so often to give his teeth and jaw a work out (marrow bones usually, don't yell at me lol). He would often gnaw these bones down to next to nothing over a whole day, so he'd eat, and I assume digest, the majority of it. After a day or two I'd throw the bone away though, no need to attract the ants!
> 
> I think if I gave him beef ribs (which I can tell you I never will - I can't even afford these for us humans to eat!) he would go and go until he got rid of it all. If he couldn't, he'd bury the bones and try again later lol.


my store takes rib roasts and cuts the cap off with the four or five rib bones attached.

it's sacrilege that they do this because a standing rib roast needs those bones and fat to keep it moist.

however, it's great for my dogs....even though they can't actually eat the bones, they gnaw on them for hours. i also cut the meat off so they get what they are supposed to get....

and they are cheap....four or five ribs costs me about $2 or $3 dollars, and often there is a dollar off.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> my store takes rib roasts and cuts the cap off with the four or five rib bones attached.
> 
> it's sacrilege that they do this because a standing rib roast needs those bones and fat to keep it moist.


Yeah I can't buy beef ribs in the store (which annoys me because I always order DELICIOUS beef ribs from a steak house in town, and I want to cook them at home too!) because they sell them as rib eye steaks or rib roasts.




magicre said:


> four or five ribs costs me about $2 or $3 dollars, and often there is a dollar off.


Now that is just not fair... a rib roast at my local supermarket costs $22/kg and a rib steak, bone in, costs $11/kg... even if they cut the bones off, they'd still sell the ribs for a fortune!! You'd probably pay $3 for one rib lol... Australian supermarkets suck!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> Yeah I can't buy beef ribs in the store (which annoys me because I always order DELICIOUS beef ribs from a steak house in town, and I want to cook them at home too!) because they sell them as rib eye steaks or rib roasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't understand. they take the bones OFF the rib roast. OFF the rib eye steak.

they sell the bones separate from the roast. 

that is just wrong. 

but you are right. they are cheap 

when i am eating meat, i use them to make stews and soups and of course, the dogs get them, too.


----------

